# Nissan Motorcycles?



## Honda Eater (Aug 18, 2004)

Do you think Nissan should make crotch rockets and ATVs? I really think they would make ass loads of green from that biznazz


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

sport bike by nissan.......ALOT of competition


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

im not a motorcycle kind of guy, but i know a friend who would by an ATV by them. i know it would have a beefy engine and be built like a rock.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not in the market to buy a bike, but If I was I would consider a Nissan bike. I think they need to step off the path and get their feet wet in a few new areas.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

just the other day me and my dad were talking about this. basically its competition. i mean kawasaki and suzuki and honda own so nissan would have to come into the bussiness with a really really impressive bike for a good price, and i think there just not up to it. but it would be hot if they did...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I'd roll in it. If it was a 4 wheeler with a SR20DET on it. And made a 4x4 with the RB26DETT


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd rock one. It would be a good, but risky venture for them. As long as they don't start coming out with lawnmowers and TVs I'm cool with it. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah we don't need another mitsubishi or daewoo type company


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Honda Eater said:


> Do you think Nissan should make crotch rockets and ATVs? I really think they would make ass loads of green from that biznazz


i know alot of peole hate honda but they have that market down pat! u cant really get better than honda bikes..........and if your just starting out in the buisness then your not gona even get close to being anywhere near honda,buelle,kawasoki<spelling?)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah we don't need another mitsubishi or daewoo type company


bawahahahaha daewoo........its even embarsing to have a daewoo tv! hahaha let alone a car.might as well get a craftsman lawnmower


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah I'd roll in it. If it was a 4 wheeler with a SR20DET on it. And made a 4x4 with the RB26DETT


you're kidding, right?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you're kidding, right?


You can't tell me that wouldn't be bad ass, ok?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think Nissan needs to worry about getting its shit in a pile with the activities it is already involved in before moving on to losing money on making bikes and ATVs too.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> bawahahahaha daewoo........its even embarsing to have a daewoo tv! hahaha let alone a car.might as well get a craftsman lawnmower


Are you really that image conscious about TV and mower brands?

That sounds like something I would have heard in high school.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Don't laugh too much, they already make 2 cycle outboard motors. Making engines for lawnmowers and weed whackers isn't such a far fetched idea. 

Plus they have been making forklifts for some time as well.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Scott said:


> Are you really that image conscious about TV and mower brands?
> 
> That sounds like something I would have heard in high school.


what i ment was its pointless to by a daewoo car it would be just as effective to buy a lawnmower but then you could cut grass as well :thumbup: and i dont know about u but i dont think i could bring myself to buy a daewoo t.v. i dont know any company that just makes everything freakes me out like yamaha..dont like it. i could go out and ride dirt on a dirt bike then come home and cut my grass, then settle down with a nice set a karioki all with the same brand............wtf


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You can tell me that wouldn't be bad ass, ok?


if it had some 20's on it that would be bad ass


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

double poster. 

Yeah I had a Daewoo DVD player and it just stopped working like 6 months after I had it. It wouldn't read a disc the remote wouldn't work or anything. It's like it had a self-destruc timer on it. Bastards


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I've rocked with a Daewoo before, I had no problem with it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well that what iv heard about daewoo some work then others its like the factory kinda took a "day off" lol and i like to double post


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

No, their outdone by Yamaha and Honda from the get. I'm opting for the R6 within the next few months...I dont think anything Nissan could roll out would change my mind. Yamaha is just too high a quality.


----------

